

Ask HN: How do you keep up with politics and world issues? - milkcircle

I&#x27;m a student of science, and I rarely spend my time reading news about politics. So compared to many of my peers, I&#x27;m very uninformed about what&#x27;s going on. How can I catch up on issues I should know about?
======
ASquare
nytimes allows you to customize daily headline newsletters by topic including
policits, world issues, tech etc - pretty easy to set up and forget about it.

